# AskAndy Asia Tour April 2015



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm cruising Asia!

DATE LOCATION ARRIVE DEPART 
Apr 11 Saturday Hong Kong , Hong Kong Embark 12:00 PM 6:00 PM 
Apr 13 Monday Keelung , Taiwan 7:00 AM 9:00 PM 
Apr 15 Wednesday Shanghai , China (overnight) (VR) 7:00 AM 
Apr 16 Thursday Shanghai , China (overnight) (VR) 
Apr 17 Friday Shanghai , China (VR) 1:30 AM
Apr 18 Saturday Pusan , South Korea 8:00 AM 10:00 PM 
Apr 20 Monday Kochi , Japan 7:00 AM 6:00 PM
Apr 21 Tuesday Osaka , Japan (overnight) 7:00 AM 
Apr 22 Wednesday Osaka , Japan 6:00 AM
Apr 23 Thursday Tokyo , Japan 8:00AM Debark from 08:30 AM

So it looks like the best times are Saturday 4/11 in Hong Kong (early morning) and Shanghai and Osaka!

Anyone interested in meeting?


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Too bad this trip wasn't after June. I would have already moved to South Korea by then. Maybe next time.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*UPDATE!*

Hong Kong Location Change - See post #12


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Andy said:


> For Hong Kong we'll meet Saturday morning April 11 at the new showroom and shop of
> *W. W. CHAN& CO., LTD**.
> *
> Unit B, 8/F., EntertainmentBuilding, 30 Queen's Road Central, Central, Hong Kong.
> ...


Hmmm... $300 and 8 hours round trip (Tokyo-Hong Kong-Tokyo). The only thing standing in my way is the wife.......

Oh well...It was a nice idea.... Catch you next time...:rolleyes2:


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Andy said:


> For Hong Kong we'll meet Saturday morning April 11 at the new showroom and shop of
> *W. W. CHAN& CO., LTD**.
> *
> Unit B, 8/F., EntertainmentBuilding, 30 Queen's Road Central, Central, Hong Kong.
> ...


I'll be able to let you know if I'm in town shortly, just finalising details of my Easter trip back home. What's the plan at the W.W. Chan shop? Will you be going for a suit or is it just to walk around and have a look?


----------



## Josan (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow! Unfortunately I'll be traveling that weekend (sigh) Have a nice trip.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

dr.butcher said:


> I'll be able to let you know if I'm in town shortly, just finalising details of my Easter trip back home. What's the plan at the W.W. Chan shop? Will you be going for a suit or is it just to walk around and have a look?


dr.butcher:

Hope you can make it. Chan has a new shop so it's mostly looking around! Details still being worked.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Andy said:


> dr.butcher:
> 
> Hope you can make it. Chan has a new shop so it's mostly looking around! Details still being worked.


Hi Andy,

Sorry for the slow reply, just letting you know I'll be in Hong Kong on that date and will be able to attend!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For Hong Kong we have several Forum members plus representative of MyTailor.com and Hiras. Should be fun!

No one in Shanghai???


----------



## The Shabby Professor (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not sure of my schedule quite yet, but I live quite near Osaka, so if you've got anything planned (late afternoon or evening), I'll do my best to make it.

-TSP


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any suggestions for a bar or men's shop in Osaka where we could meet?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Hong Kong Change*

How about meeting in the Lobby Lounge of the *Hotel **InterContinental*

18 Salisbury Road
Hong Kong
Front Desk +852-2721-1211

The Lobby Lounge, with its impressive wall of windows showcasing a mesmerizing panorama of Victoria Harbour and Hong Kong Island, truly offers one of the world's most magnificent views.

Will that work? Saturday, April 11, 10:30 AM


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

Not really sure why you're heading to Busan instead of Seoul, but it's a bit far for me to head out for the day. If I can catch the KTX, it's only 3 hours, but if that's full, it takes around 5.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Andy said:


> How about meeting in the Lobby Lounge of the Hotel InterContinental
> 
> 18 Salisbury Road
> Hong Kong
> ...


Andy,

The Intercontinental works fine.

I'll never get sick of the view of the Hong Kong skyline. If you haven't been to Hong Kong in a while, perhaps you should make it up to Ozone bar on the 110th floor of the Ritz-Carlton (must be one of the world's highest bars?). It has a truly amazing view.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

dr.butcher said:


> Andy,
> 
> The Intercontinental works fine.
> 
> I'll never get sick of the view of the Hong Kong skyline. If you haven't been to Hong Kong in a while, perhaps you should make it up to Ozone bar on the 110th floor of the Ritz-Carlton (must be one of the world's highest bars?). It has a truly amazing view.


Sounds like the perfect bar in which to get high! :beer: Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Andy, 

A last-minute work engagement is taking me out of Hong Kong over Easter and I unfortunately won't be back till 12/4, so I can no longer attend the above-mentioned meet-up. Apologies for the short notice and I hope to meet you on another occasion. 

Dr.B


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I just left Hong Kong a couple of weeks ago, but will refer a colleague who is based there.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Word from Andy is that it was a great turnout!
Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Hong Kong photos here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?214331-AskAndy-ASIA-Tour!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing your experiences with us. Given all the time you have been spending on the "high seas" (or at least on the open waters) lately I think it only appropriate that we consider adding Commodore or perhaps Rear Admiral to your title? LOL.


----------



## Happyboots (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Andy! I will enjoy vicariously!


----------

